# firebacks    looks or purpose



## TJ7960 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all.  The fireback on my Traditions P-111 is shot.  Is it for looks or does it serve a purpose?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 23, 2010)

What did your dealer say?  I'm not familiar with that stove.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 23, 2010)

its the t300p whitfield traditions pellet stove aka p11
yup, need fireback
overheat and warping if not...


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 24, 2010)

PELLET, huh? This is the GAS Forum!
MODERATOR!


----------

